# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Tracking RSS

## Daniel Nestlerode

Hey Scott,
Is it possible to track the number of RSS views of a thread of a blog?
Is it possible to count thread or blog subscribers?

Thanks!
Daniel

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Daniel, tracking RSS would have to be done through web logs I think. I use Google Analytics and there's no way that I've ever heard of to embed that into RSS. Don't think it's possible. You could tag the link to the RSS feed so that the click is recorded, but I'd have to do that for all accounts--assuming it's possible (likely) and then I'd still be the only one that had access to the data. I think a better solution might be if you're going to advertise your feed outside of the Cafe to run the address through something like FeedBurner. They can track those statistics. I used them briefly a few years ago but discontinued that use and can't say I'm up on their benefits or lack of.

Subscribers, I'd think that'd be possible but I searched vBulletin.com and Google and didn't find any hacks for that. I know that the admin panel has some searching tools for individual blogs but it didn't contain anything tracking subscribers. I know you do some admin work at another forum so if you're comfortable searching for that kind of hack and run across something, feel free to let me know.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I had another thought on searching about this and came up with this page in some forum which I know nothing about. I also use Google Webmaster to manage the Cafe but have never used this feature. Again, the problem here is that only I'd have access to that and a user would want their own access. Also, this page seems to indicate FeedBurner use.

Addendum: and in looking at Google Webmaster they do indeed track RSS subscriptions, which, again, is not of much use to users (or me for that matter since most of them are ones I created), although the Cafe's news had 348 subscriptions which was interesting, but my experience is a lot of those are spam sites our using data to attract random flies. <sigh>

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Thanks for everything you do!

Daniel

----------

